# Conjuring up new ideas..........



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

After getting the outdoor decorations all put away, my mind was already overflowing with ideas for 2009. 
I guess I should start listing them out here before my head explodes. At least this way I'll have an easier time narrowing down a theme when the time comes.

*2009 Haunt/Party Theme Ideas*

The Circus of Lost Souls - 
Outside: Turn the garage into a circus tent with evil clowns, skele merry go round, games gone wrong and sideshow freaks inside
Party: Carnival food like hot dogs, pizza, gyros, cotton candy, popcorn etc.; easy carnival games that can be reproduced at home with evil dolls as prizes; maybe a "who killed the beared lady?" clue type game; guests costumes would need to be circus themed as well

Macabre Christmas- 
Outside: Turn the garage into a living room with a fireplace still on and Santa's charred boots hanging out; stockings on the mantel filled with body parts; a large, black Christmas tree with spider web garland; a little girl holding a dripping severed head next to an open gift box; various other opened gifts; out on the lawn have our Christmas reindeers holding Santa's severed arm; spider snowflakes on the windows; blacklight string lights on the house
Party: Holiday food (need to think about that one); guests would have to have some kind of Christmas gone wrong costume; "Where's Rudolph" clue type game; Christmas movie wav game

Campground Massacre- 
Outside: Do the normal cemetery in the garage; on the front lawn have a tent with a strobe light inside showing a murder; a bloody outhouse; a picnic table with skele's looking like they've been poisoned; a murderer crouching behind a bush
Party: Camping food like hot dogs, burgers, potato salad, corn, etc.; have a s'mores station out back by the fire pit; scary movie wav game; match the killer to the movie game; some kind of clue game; no costume theme for guests


----------



## ageorge (Aug 25, 2009)

I really enjoy the idea of the oxymoron Halloween with Macabre Christmas. It can be a very creative outlet to look at the two competing holidays. It is also a refreshing idea...think Nightmare Before Christmas!! It is also a way to use the holiday decorations you already have for one holiday stored away. If you have extra time, Paint some of your Christmas balls on the tree to look like eyeballs.


----------

